# Searching for names for our fighter



## Amy_T

Hi all, 

I'm 29 weeks pregnant and we are looking for names (we're on team yellow) appropriate for our baby - brief story is that baby is poorly with a condition called Hydrops. We have been given a 50-50 chance so if baby gets through this we want he or she to have a name that reflects how strong they've been in fighting the condition. 

We are traditional in our name choices, already have a little girl called Grace so just after your help in some boys and girls names which have relevant meanings to show the spirit of our little fighter!

Thank you. x


----------



## kglo

Girl -
Faith
Destiny
Honor
Hope

Boy- 
Henry
Winston
Anthony
Charles
Moses

Good Luck, I hope your little fighter will get through to be big and strong and live up to the name you decide on.


----------



## evewidow

Gabriel - strong
Ethan - strong
Andrew - i think is warrior or similar 
cain / caine / kayne/kane - fighter


----------



## Jody R

It's hard to think of names that mean strong or fighter without thinking of people have an image of strength or fighting, like Arnold Schwarzenegger or Jean-Claude Van Damme and I know those probably aren't the sort of names you mean.

Boys names

Archer
Lewis - means famous warrior
Andre - manly and brave
Andrew - means man warrior
Angus - means unnaturally/exceptionally strong
Art/Arthur/Aturo/Artur - means strong as a bear
Brian - strong
Ethan - strong

Girls Names

Andra - strong and courageous
Ballard - Bold or Strong
Brianna - strong
Briget - strong
Kelsey/Kelsy/Kelcie - brave
Matilda - strong battle maiden
Magan - strong and capable
Nina - strong

I really hope that your little one is okay :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jody R

Boys names

Leon - courage, strong and lionlike

Girls names

Ellen - courage
Nadine - courage of a bear

I forgot a couple. :flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

Hope and Faith are beautiful and go lovely with Grace :flower:. I think Riley means valliant? and Finley means fair haired warrior?? I think they're lovely too:flower:. :hugs:


----------



## Amy_T

Thanks everyone, there are some good ones there. 

Jody R - made me laugh about Arnold etc as my auntie said last week she likes the name Arnie! You were right though, I meant more relating to the meanings of names as opposed to names of physically strong people.

Thanks again, keep any more ideas coming ladies!


----------



## CedarWood

I like Ethan (one of my names) and Winston as suggested.

For girls Athena, Hope, Skye and Dorothea.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Caiden / Caedyn / Kayden / Caden / Kaidyn

Love this name - Can be used for a boy or a girl! Means: "Little fighter; Warrior; Courageous battle"

Caiden Alexander (Alexander also means "strong, defender") 
Kaidyn Hope

Also: Andrew or Alexandra (strong, fighter, warrior)

Best of luck to you & baby! :hugs:


----------



## mommytobe1

Ethan is going to be my baby's name if it's a boy, and i'm pretty sure it means strong.

Brayan - boy means noble, strong, virtuous

Ethana girl means strong , firm , impetuous


----------



## mommytobe1

Ethan is going to be my baby's name if it's a boy, and i'm pretty sure it means strong.

Brayan - boy means noble, strong, virtuous

Ethana girl means strong , firm , impetuous


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Imani for a little girl meaning `FAITH/BELIEF`

Samuel for a little boy meaning `asked of god or god has heard`


----------



## 24/7

Matthew - Gift of the lord. xxx


----------



## Dumpling

Eliana - God has answered. x


----------



## dreamofabean

I love the name Nathaniel. It means 'God has given'.


----------

